# Speedfan Lüfter regeln Problem



## noname545 (14. Dezember 2010)

*Speedfan Lüfter regeln Problem*

nabend an alle,
habe ein komisches Problem. In mein Gehäuse sind insgesamt 6 Lüfter.
2 Lüfter über Stromanschluss, also auf einen 4 Pin Stecker, und die (3 CPU mitgezählt), sind über ein 3 Pin Stecker aufm Mainboard verbunden.
Speedfan erkennt alle 3 Lüfter. Aber nur ein Lüfter lässt sich reglen, komischerweise lässt sich der Lüfter reglen der auf ein 3 Pin stecker auf den Mainboard angeschlossen ist. Der CPU Anschluss für den Lüfter hat 4 Pins (Lüfter hat 3) lässt sich nicht regeln. Das verstehe ich net. Im Bios ist q-fan deaktiviert. Bissle schwer zu erklären
Hier die Anschlüsse aufm Mainboard:

PWR FAN: 3 PIN (GEHT NICHT)
CHA FAN: 3PIN lässt sich reglen
CPU FAN: 4PIN ist aber ein 3 pin Stecker drauf (GEHT NICHT)
Lüfter: Xigmatek XLF 120mm orange LED

Was ist das Problem?
Habe alles so eingestellt wie es in der anleitung stand.


----------



## davidof2001 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Speedfan Lüfter regeln Problem*

Meinst du mit Anleitung *DIESES* HowTo? Danach hatte ich es bei mir auch eingestellt und alles funzt prima. 
Und ein 3PIN am CPU Anschluss sollte eigentlich auch gehen. Jedenfalls geht es bei mir so und auch andersherum (4PIN an 3PIN-Anschluss).


----------



## noname545 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Speedfan Lüfter regeln Problem*

Das und das von PCGH, aber ich kann nur den Lüfter hinten am Gehäuse reglen.
Die anderen 2 drehen sich immer mit 1500 rpm


----------



## davidof2001 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Speedfan Lüfter regeln Problem*

Hast du mal den Lüfter der sich regeln lässt mit einem Unregelbaren getauscht? Dann könnte man sagen dass es am Board oder Lüfter liegt.


----------



## noname545 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Speedfan Lüfter regeln Problem*

hab ja 3 von den am Board angeschlossen, umgesteckt auch aber es lässt sich nur der eine Anschluss regeln. Villeicht ist mein Mainboard nach fast einem Jahr gebrauch schon zu alt -.-
Werde wohl ohne Lüftersteuerrung keine Ruhe haben.


----------



## davidof2001 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Speedfan Lüfter regeln Problem*

Ich würde dann eher sagen dass es inkompatibel ist. Mein striker ist ja noch älter und ich kann jeden anschluß regeln über 5 getrennte Regler.  
Schade für dich. Ich finde speedfan ist die eleganteste und unauffälligste Art der Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## estimate (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Speedfan Lüfter regeln Problem*

Wenn du den CPU Lüfter regeln willst, der ja 4Pins hast, gibt es meistens im BIOS eine Einstellung indem du die Lüftersteuerung auf PWM umstellen kannst. 
Ist jedenfalls bei meinem Gigabyte Mainboard so.
Kannst ja mal schauen ob du was findest.


----------



## Padesch (12. März 2011)

*AW: Speedfan Lüfter regeln Problem*

Problem ist halt, dass die meisten Lüfter so langsam anlaufen, dass das Bios adnn Fehlermeldungen (besonders Asus) ausspuckt


----------

